# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Conversación en magia con monedas

## Drogo

Hola,

Estoy empezando a darle fuerte a la magia con monedas y me encuentro un gran problema y es que no se me ocurre ninguna charla con la que acompañar la magia mas allá del pasa pasa, etc.

En un juego en el que hay desapariciones y apariciones de monedas no soy capaz de hacer nada mas que relatar lo que va pasando. Con las cartas no me pasa esto porque hay, generalmente, mucha mas interactuación con el espectador lo que da lugar a bromas y demás.

¿Cómo hacéis para inspiraros? Algunos juegos o magos que recomendéis que pueda tomar de inspiración?

Gracias.

----------


## Ming

Hola de nuevo Drogo,

Llevo un rato pensando en esto y vídeos de youtube ahora mismo no se me ocurre ninguno, supongo que cada uno presenta como puede o quiere.
Si cuando haces cartas hablas de las cartas sin personificar-las ni nada así entonces no veo por qué deberías de hacerlo distinto para las monedas. Yo personalmente no hago magia y aún menos con cartas, pero la idea que tenía para un 3 fly era hablar de mis amigos invisibles, hace años con otro juego que no recuerdo cual era pensaba hablar de que eran monedas que consiguió mi abuelo hacía muchos años,... Si te ayuda...

----------


## Drogo

> Hola de nuevo Drogo,
> 
> Llevo un rato pensando en esto y vídeos de youtube ahora mismo no se me ocurre ninguno, supongo que cada uno presenta como puede o quiere.
> Si cuando haces cartas hablas de las cartas sin personificar-las ni nada así entonces no veo por qué deberías de hacerlo distinto para las monedas. Yo personalmente no hago magia y aún menos con cartas, pero la idea que tenía para un 3 fly era hablar de mis amigos invisibles, hace años con otro juego que no recuerdo cual era pensaba hablar de que eran monedas que consiguió mi abuelo hacía muchos años,... Si te ayuda...


Gracias por tu ayuda. 

Al final me he puesto frente al papel a escribir hasta que ha salido algo majo. El problema creo que era intentar inventar la historia a la vez que hacía el ensayo (improvisando). Un rato delante del papel y el boli y ha quedado algo que si bien hay que mejorar, ya tiene una concordancia. Básicamente hablo de las propiedades mágicas del dinero y explico refranes del mismo mientras hago los efectos.

----------


## Ming

> Gracias por tu ayuda. 
> 
> Al final me he puesto frente al papel a escribir hasta que ha salido algo majo. El problema creo que era intentar inventar la historia a la vez que hacía el ensayo (improvisando). Un rato delante del papel y el boli y ha quedado algo que si bien hay que mejorar, ya tiene una concordancia. Básicamente hablo de las propiedades mágicas del dinero y explico refranes del mismo mientras hago los efectos.


Jajajaja, que curioso, yo hago justamente lo contrario. Necesito ponerme a practicar para que vaya saliendo la presentación por si sola (aunque luego no me atreva a presentarla)

Cuando lo tengas presentable muestranos-lo =)

----------


## Altareum

Veo que tienes el tema resuelto.
Pero aún así... vengo a decir que me encanta David Roth y sus rutinas. Una eminencia en el tema, tal vez te pueda dar alguna idea, o bien orientarte para un próximo efecto:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJGBdDwCQM

----------


## Drogo

> Veo que tienes el tema resuelto.
> Pero aún así... vengo a decir que me encanta David Roth y sus rutinas. Una eminencia en el tema, tal vez te pueda dar alguna idea, o bien orientarte para un próximo efecto:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJGBdDwCQM


Gracias.

----------

